

Develop a Node.js app with Docker - abh1nav
http://blog.abhinav.ca/blog/2014/06/17/develop-a-nodejs-app-with-docker/

======
Human_USB
Would this not be cleaner?

[https://gist.github.com/JasonSwindle/15a380eb707488dffd77](https://gist.github.com/JasonSwindle/15a380eb707488dffd77)

------
rphillips
Check out nave [1]. It will simplify your docker nodejs setup.

[1] [https://github.com/isaacs/nave](https://github.com/isaacs/nave)

------
zeroviscosity
When can we expect part 2?

~~~
abh1nav
Within a week or so

